# First fish on a fly I tied



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Caught 6 bass on a wooly bugger I tied. Weird kind of bite today. All fish were sight fished and they wanted it realllll slow.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Now you are addicted!!


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

When you wake up at 2:00 am stumble to your bench and create a new pattern and it works for ya, then your addicted.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Congradts exciting when you tie your own fly.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Always good when you do it yourself!!! Congrats. Fixed your pic!


----------

